# I heard it through the grapevine



## Janis (Apr 3, 2009)

I have just started stockpiling. I talk to my husband and parents about it but so far I have not shared with anyone else. If it became necessary to use the stockpile in a survival situation (pandemic, terrorist attack or depression) would you let people know what you had?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I let everyone know I'm a survivalist. They know I'm stockpiling food and equipment but they don't really know what exactly we're holding on to. They also know that we are very well defended. I've invited several people to join us in preparing. So far my wife's sister has agreed and is welcome at your place it disaster strikes. 

If you choose to tell other people what you're doing be prepared for a very harsh reaction. People will tell you you're crazy and insult you. That's what happened to me. However, they all thought I was crazy to begin with so it didn't change much for me. 

My wife is much more shy about telling people. She's also a little afraid that people might come after our supplies.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

For the most part, I keep it to myself. We have 2 other couples we trade with for various things, so they're in the loop. 
I've tried talking to my siblings and parents but they think I've gone off the deep end. 1 brother seems to think there is some merit to what we're doing here, but with him in Co. I can't do a lot to help him except offer him info and support. His DW trusts the .gov to take care of everything for them in the event things really go south  which she finds highly unlikely, if not impossible. (It can't happen in America mentality) 
I've gone so far as to go the other siblings with my tiller and ask them where they want the garden. Not one of them would allow me to dig up any lawn so they could grow some of their own food.
But in the event that things do get ugly, I expect to see them at the door where I'll be waiting with open arms, a pasture full of goat meat, chickens and eggs and shelves full of last years garden


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

I have only told certain people. I do not want anyone coming and robbing us. 
Think we have to be selective in who we tell.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

My adult children know, but not many others. I live in a rural area, so some stockpiling is expected, but no one really knows what I have. It's much safer that way.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

UncleJoe - Everyone needs a relative like you. God Bless.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We've always had a close knit family, and not just siblings. We still have annual family reunions with a couple hundred people from 4 generations. Growing up that way isn't something you can throw away. It becomes part of who you are. I couldn't possibly say "told you so" and turn them away even if they do think I'm a little batty right now.  My mom just can't understand how I can raise animals and then kill them when you can go to the store and get whatever you need. That will never change. She grew up in the 40's & 50's when America was moving off the farms, into the burbs and was the king of the world. So I let her have her world, she allows me mine, and we remain a close family with different points of view.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

Janis said:


> If it became necessary to use the stockpile in a survival situation (pandemic, terrorist attack or depression) would you let people know what you had?


IF it became necessary... I would be even more picky about who I talk to about such things. IF it became necessary.... I would be the one dressing in dirty smelly torn up clothes to fit in with the rest of society. I would be the one that although I could be taking a shower, I won't... just to fit in. Grey will be much more important IF it became necessary.

Until then, I have to admit, I have told some people that I shouldn't have. But even them have no idea what I have stockpiled as far as food, water, and such. They only know about the firepower


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

If they won't help prepare then they are not welcome. I don't care who they are. Parents deceased, kids live in Southern Caliofornia. I dont really see them coming to Oklahoma in the event of a disaster but if they did they would be welcome. Sister lives in Idaho, her husband raises sheep. We never have gotten along so I don't see her coming here. If she does she made a long journey for nothing.
Some people say I couldn't say no but I know I can and will. Disaster supplies will only last so long no matter how much you have on hand. I will not let my wife and step kids do without becasue some one is too lazy or too stupid to prepare.
When people ask I will advise. Those who have no interest I leave alone. I have better things to do and interested people to advise instead of wasting my time on those who wish not to be prepared. 
When people ask about what I have on hand I tell them I have everything I need. Then I expaain to them that every thing is stored off property.
they then realize that knocking on my door will not do them any good.


----------



## EvilTOJ (Dec 4, 2008)

I tell as many people as I can about emergency preparedness, but I don't tell them what I already have prepared. I don't want people showing up at my door as a refugee.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

well I dont tell anyone here where I live, NO ONE, i live in a small city but in a poor area, and I dont want it known that although I look (and am) poor same as them, I HAVE FOOD, I want that kept secret. I will give food out IF and when and to whom I feel led to, but if TSHTF and it was known I have food, i would not live to eat it myself.
see, I dont have more money than most of my neighbours have here where I live, but I have made the choice, the decision, to spend every dime I can storing up food. while they do drugs and drink and party and order in pizza, I tour the grocery stores looking for bargains. while they go into debt buying a new television, I go into debt buying food to store. It will work out a lot better for me in the end, because you cant eat a tv. and when TSHTF, they wont be able to even sell those tvs.
I have however told my daughter I am storing food. I hoped she would help me out financially since I am trying to store for them as well, but so far she is not there yet. she and her husband just bought their first house, they live an hour drive from me. So I have to continue trying to store up food and hopefully I will have enough not just for me, but for them as well because they wont have anything stored I dont think.
I want to tell my brother in Ohio to store food,but am afraid he will laugh at me. He loves me, he is a great guy, but he doenst reallyl listen to women, lol. it would take a man to tell him. but you know, he lives on the edge of town, he has a large barn, a big house with lots of room to store food. He does have firearms, he hunts. but he doesnt think about preparing for future. I may just try to tell him. send him some of the food storage company links so he can browse them. ya maybe I will do that...
NOt only dont I tell people here where i live, I hide my food. I have hidden all my stored food so that when people are visiting me, no one sees it. I have food hidden in boxes and cartons hidden in closets or under bed and in drawers. all people see is just my normal food supply and I will keep it that way.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I keep all my supplies on roll out shelving in one room of my house. Nobody knows that it's there except us.


----------



## mona (Feb 28, 2009)

I work 40 miles over the mountain. Most of the people I talk with are preparing for a hard time. They just don't realize how hard it could get.

I've been storing food, clothing, ammo, medical/hygene supplies. My husband was getting mad about the shelves and canned goods I was buying. So I didn't tell him about the ammo and Rugur 10-22 I bought.

Then a couple of days ago, he tells me that we need to start buying ammo. Well I showed him what I had been storing and the new rifle I bought. He was shocked that I would go out and buy and rifle w/ammo without him along. But he is pleased that I did. Espeically since ammo is hard to get now. Most of the stores only have bird shot.

My kids live 7 hours away. They know that they can come here if they need to. I hope they do. It's hard when you don't know what is happening in their area.

I still garden and dry a lot of our produce and fruit. I don't expect canning jars and lids to be around in the future. So getting proficient at drying food is important to me. I also, use a solar oven during the summer. I will build a solar dryer this summer.

I have an old medal freezer that I want to turn into a smoker. Will be thinking on that one.

And I want to build a rocket stover or outdoor oven this summer for bread.

I am open to any suggestions.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds good. I'd love to have an outdoor oven. Anything smoked tastes awesome.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

MaryV said:


> I want to tell my brother in Ohio to store food,but am afraid he will laugh at me. He loves me, he is a great guy, but he doenst reallyl listen to women, lol. it would take a man to tell him. but you know, he lives on the edge of town, he has a large barn, a big house with lots of room to store food. He does have firearms, he hunts. but he doesnt think about preparing for future. I may just try to tell him. send him some of the food storage company links so he can browse them. ya maybe I will do that...


You should just use the "invite a friend" button on here to see if he would be willing to join up with the website - maybe share some of his knowledge with us and he might even realize that he is already prepping by hunting and having a small farm - but - a bit more might just be a bit better ..


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2009)

*i agree..*



EvilTOJ said:


> I tell as many people as I can about emergency preparedness, but I don't tell them what I already have prepared. I don't want people showing up at my door as a refugee.


my wife and i will help family because they have helped us. but i have let them know they need to start because we can't do it all. we live in the country as do my wife's side of the family, but mine, the ones still alive, do not. they live in the city and when it hits the fan, probably won't make it here anyway. besides, my wife doesn't get along with them anyway. but i send info, lists, sources, but ...... now we have decided that if/when something happens and small children are involved and the parents are dead or missing, we will do our best to help them. i will not totally abandon what is left of my humanity. but supplies and resources will only go so far. i will help as much as i can as longas it does not put my wife and my children in danger.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

I belong to a small group of people who prepare. We are spread out over the state and locally, there is one person who knows that I prep, as a matter of fact, he is part of my preps, so to speak. Should something happen, he knows that his job is to get his stuff together and join me. With him, we will have three shooters at the ready. Should things get even worse, the rest of us have a plan to get together. 

It's good to have people you can rely on in times of trouble. It's important to know them and trust them as well.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Two is one. One is none...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That is soooo true! 
Over the winter we started socializing with my wife's doctor. We talked about it and realized that for all our preps, this is an area that is sorely lacking. They come over a couple times a month now. We make dinner, play cards, and chat. They know that a lot of what we eat came from our garden last year and they find this fascinating. They have no idea how much stuff we actually have. 
This past weekend I inadvertently  left one of my shotguns out where it would be noticed. We live in the country and explained to them that if someone ever came to our house to do us harm, it would take at least 10 min to get a police response and by that time the intruders would be gone and we could be dead, so we need to be prepared for a bad situation. This led to other preparedness discussions. By the end of the night we had them realizing that being prepared is probably a smart thing to do. 
It's a very slow and cautious process, but we're hoping that we can add them to our small but growing community of people that can work together if/when things really go south.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Janis said:


> I have just started stockpiling. I talk to my husband and parents about it but so far I have not shared with anyone else. If it became necessary to use the stockpile in a survival situation (pandemic, terrorist attack or depression) would you let people know what you had?


Not unless I wanted killed.


----------



## tired-medic (Dec 16, 2008)

In vague terms to some close friends. Tried to talk to family _*BUT*_ they think the gov will save them ,like Katrina when I had all of them show up hungry and out of gas.


----------



## Obsidian (May 2, 2009)

Well, I am really new to prepping and am pretty much SOL right now, so I'm glad I read this thread. My plan is to start prepping for weeks. 

Right now, I'm good for one to three weeks or so. Next step is to get up to a couple months. Then up to about two years, and so on.

No, I do not tell, not in so many words. I may tell loved ones and friends if and when SHTF, if I can. Only then will they actually appreciated it. I realize that communication may be difficult, but I think basic messages can get through one way or another. Should a friend come by, I would help if I could.

I think one of my brothers is like-minded. He plans on building a retirement home, complete w/ rain catchment, storage areas, solar power. And I tell him I'm interested in doing the same. Neither of us says that we are "preparing" and I'm just fine keeping it like that.

Loose lips sink ships, and if you tell too many people, word almost definitely will get out, and then you may not be able to tell the people that you really want to help.


----------



## Obsidian (May 2, 2009)

tired-medic said:


> In vague terms to some close friends. Tried to talk to family _*BUT*_ they think the gov will save them ,like Katrina when I had all of them show up hungry and out of gas.


Wow. One would think that anyone that experienced Katrina would know better. I only saw pictures and video and it convinced me.


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

I like to talk to family and friends about being prepared and why I think it is important to be. Mostly though I start off with saying: "What if such and such would happen? Can you survive under those circumstances?" And I continue with talking about how much food and water do they have in their houses and how long do they think it would last if such and such happen.

Many do scoff at it, but others it holds their interest and want to further discuss it.

But, I do have a small group network of friends who are like-minded and we have mapped out different "Bug Out" areas, and where we will meet. And the funny part is, this small group are in various places in North America! 6 from Mississippi, 6 from Eastern Ontario, 4 in Montana and 2 in British Columbia.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. You're doing alright. I never thought about having locations in another province or country. Time to buy that single engine plane.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Time to buy that single engine plane.


how about a Beechcraft Bonanza J-series? ...  

MUCH better than a Cessna or Mooney


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

LittleFire said:


> But, I do have a small group network of friends who are like-minded and we have mapped out different "Bug Out" areas, and where we will meet. And the funny part is, this small group are in various places in North America! 6 from Mississippi, 6 from Eastern Ontario, 4 in Montana and 2 in British Columbia.


Good for you. How will the group communicate ? Ham radio?


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

That is something we are definitely looking for, ways to communicate. Being that we know that cell phones etc will be out of the question, also, we are in the mindset that we don't want to show our location... so ham radio is in consideration so far right now. 

Any other ideas that we can use for communication?


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

LittleFire, you may find that HAM communication is the best, if implemented properly. It can take a lot of work to get things set up properly so that you are all able to communicate properly. 

For long-range communications, you're looking at a specific range of frequencies with large antennas and 'permanently' mounted equipment. (By long range, I'm talking about the ability to communicate across the country.) This is stuff I haven't gotten into yet. The equipment can be moved around, and is often demonstrated at local 'field days' that HAM clubs have... but it definitely isn't 'mobile' equipment. Frequencies in the 10-30m range.

For shorter distance communications, VHF range communications (2m) band will be best suited. If local repeaters are still operational, you can cover quite a range (60-100km+ radius depending on terrain and equipment). Plus, 2m and 70cm (UHF) radios are well priced... mobile setups (in-car), hand-held... both are quite versitile. 

A basic license in Canada is pretty easy to get. No requirement for morse code. And it opens up access to several "bands", including the 2m and 70cm. Not sure what's required for a US license. 

Just have to remember, there is the initial cost of equipment, and the initial setup and testing required to ensure you have stable communications with those you want to communicate with. This includes something as simple as agreeing on what time everyone will check in on the radio. 

Antenna designs can vary quite a bit, some being very portable ... like a roll-up 'J' pole antenna made from some 400ohm twin-lead antenna wire... like the old tv antenna wire. Antenna can roll up and fit in your backpack or suitcase or in the spare-tire well of the car... make it with 25-50ft of antenna cable, and you can hoist it high up a tree to get max height out of it. (higher antenna is better than higher wattage output). 

Remember, with amateur radio (and most types of communication), the transmission can be heard by anyone listening. Doesn't mean someone is listening... but someone could be.


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, thank you for that info! It is definitely something to look into. I will bring this up with the rest of my group and see their thoughts and will let you all know!


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Great input. I have just started on getting my US license. have all the materials....just have not taken the time to look at it!


----------



## NYRECONMARINES (Oct 23, 2008)

*My 2 Cents..*

Greetings Friends:

I've always have held that some people in our current society never share our pro-active & far sighted vision of simply being prepared. Because of this I've felt it's best to keep your level of preparedness to one's self.

There is always that concern you maybe forced to repel people from your home, Or safe house should a severe disaster occur. And if you are escaping with family members this added stress factor is the last thing you need. Your focus should be on your survival & that of your loved one's. PERIOD...

This is only my view...However I will respect all views. Thanks


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

NYRECONMARINES said:


> Greetings Friends:
> 
> I've always have held that some people in our current society never share our pro-active & far sighted vision of simply being prepared. Because of this I've felt it's best to keep your level of preparedness to one's self.
> 
> ...


You definitely bring up a good point, but IMO I feel that many preppers are passionate about what we do & it is human nature to want to share/promote something with others we feel is interesting/important etc etc. And in regards to prepping, perhaps our human compassion for others makes us TRY to enlighten/educate others in an attempt to allow them to be more self-reliant & therefore secure, if others can be convinced of its importance then that is LESS stress you may feel (hopefully) since you may hopefully then be surrounded by allies as opposed to potential threats.

I hope my rambling is cogent enough for all ya'all to read... it's been a bad week...

if this week were a movie it would be called: *Three Funnerals And A Wedding*


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Yuk. That sounds like a rough week indeed. You doing ok?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yuk. That sounds like a rough week indeed. You doing ok?


I _*was*_ until last night when I got to the funeral parlor a bunch of childhood friends were there as well & the reality of it hit home.

thanx for the concern


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I personally feel that the best course of action when stockpiling anything is to keep it to yourself. Be it food, water, gold, fuel, or whatever. When law and order disappears, even the most seemingly civilized people faced with desperation could come to take what is yours by force. Just look at any sort of disaster. A riot, a flood, a fire. In all of these low level events, there is one costant. Looters. 

I would suggest only telling close friends and family if necessary. The less who know about it, the better.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree. I started a thread yesterday about my neighbors being robben of $68,000 in cash from a safe in their basement. Somebody knew it was there. I'm sure even they were surprised at how much they got, but I can't see that being a random job. They were cased out and targeted.

If people know you have stuff they need/want, you will eventually become a target. Less said the better, I say.


----------



## usafa93 (Nov 21, 2009)

*To the initial question...*

To the initial question, a few more questions that may help you make a decision.

1) Do you understand that your revealing of your prepardeness will be viewed as an open invitation?

If the SHTF, they'll know that you are ready. They will also know you told them all about it. They will view you as their savior, and they will show up at your door. After all, you did invite them.

2) Are you prepared to divide your supplies by the number of people you tell?

Following on question 1, they will show up, and unless you are prepared to turn them away, you will have many mouths to feed.

3) Are you prepared to turn them away?

If you are and plan to do so, why did you tell them to begin with? It's one thing to teach and preach prepardeness, it's another to casually chat about it. It is my thought to keep preps silent, and invite those that I choose, when I choose, when I have the option of evaluating the situation. In my mind, I am well prepared. But, perhaps things get far worse than I thought. I like to preserve an option.

For further, real-life demonstrations, see the Twilight Zone episode, The Shelter (Canadian, I can't believe this isn't running on the main page!):


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

You have a good point. But the majority of the people who know I prep prep themselves or are taking my advice in vain. If your not ready it's your fault. I don't feel bad about that.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Dean said:


> You have a good point. But the majority of the people who know I prep prep themselves or are taking my advice in vain. If your not ready it's your fault. I don't feel bad about that.


I have tried to get some of my co-workers on board with prepping - just the "little things" that would make sense to everyone. I haven't told them how far I have gone in my stashing portion of prepping and 99% of my co-workers don't even know where I live - just the general area. It is a very big city that I live in - so - for them to travel my area means that they would be hunting for me for a couple of weeks till they could maybe find me - and - by then, I would be outta town! :2thumb:


----------



## westr01 (Dec 4, 2009)

*You better take it all.*

I don't make it a point to bring up the subject of prepping, except with family members. Out here in Idaho it is really not uncomon to have some supplies stashed away, mostly due to the Mormon mind set (Nope, I'm not a Mormon). Anyone who knows me well enough to find out I'm a prepper also know that I have lots of ways to defend what I have.


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

I keep my preparations mainly to myself and immediate family. I talk about the need to prepare with my coworkers, but I do not share anything specific about what I have. Most of them know that I will just get out of dodge when things go bad. Sadly, at least from my personal experience, few people take preperation seriously. I think that stems from the fact we live in a metropolitan area and most people haven't had to drive more than 5 minutes to purchase food or other necessities.


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone that doesn't prepare for the factual worsening weather which could peak at anytime is gambling with their life. As far as people, yeah I'd look out for immediate family, if it was a major disaster, I would do as much as I could for the surrounding area in terms of basic essentials and getting life somewhat back on track, help communities and whatever authorities that maybe there protect from looters, repeating recon/rescue for survivors, etc.. As far as a final retreat if things got severe, there would be only a select few to go and strict stipulations.

In the event of foreign military occupation, same thing as above.

In the event of teh zombeese! Yeah. Every man for himself.


----------



## earthorca (Feb 3, 2010)

Janis said:


> I have just started stockpiling. I talk to my husband and parents about it but so far I have not shared with anyone else. If it became necessary to use the stockpile in a survival situation (pandemic, terrorist attack or depression) would you let people know what you had?


No way, I would not, could not tell anyone as that makes you the target for those who don't take the time or effort to be ready. If you do tell then you and yours will become community property for the Locusts of Humanity.:sssh:


----------

